# A couple of Idolomantis photos



## Ian (Aug 30, 2006)

Got a few of these guys through this morning, and I really have forgotten how wonderful they are! Even at L3, just look at the pink on the face, and the little curly antennae.

Again, the photos really do them no justice...


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 30, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Aug 31, 2006)

The legs remind me of the legs of the elephants in Salvador Dali paintings.


----------



## julian camilo (Sep 7, 2006)

seeing as the forums back, thought id post these photos here. they were taken on my phone so obviously the quality isnt up to great standards, but theyre ok.































best wishes

julian camilo


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 16, 2007)

Just a few pictures of a Subadult female I have. I'm enjoying this species


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 17, 2007)

Wonderful pics! Looks like a vampire bat in horror movie strecthing its wing in last pic.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 17, 2007)

So at last I have got around to taking some pictures of my first adult female _I. diabolicum_ :!:

She matured on the 6th March. Two more have since matured, just waiting for the males now :wink:

I'll annoy her soon to get a threat display and post the pics.

Can't be bothered with the borders this time :?


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 17, 2007)

absolutly gorgeose fantastic species and great pictures.

do you breed to sell or for personal use?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks danny !

I breed mantids out of interest and sell the excess to gain more species.

I've not bred this species though !


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Such a cool species and great pics too.


----------



## curare (Mar 17, 2007)

awesome fotos ,a nice coloured female :shock:


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2007)

Glad to see more breeders are doing well with this species. It was as rare as giant squid sighting just few years ago. Way to go guys and best of luck.


----------



## stevegtexas (Mar 27, 2007)

How do I get one of these cool looking species of mantids?

[email protected]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2007)

How beautiful, such a reflection of our Creator!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 27, 2007)

> How beautiful, such a reflection of our Creator!


i agree 100%


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

> How beautiful, such a reflection of our Creator!


I have actually been thinking about that a lot lately.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it is weird how he planned this all lol


----------



## Christian (Mar 28, 2007)

Darwin rules!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 28, 2007)

my dream specie indeed


----------



## wuwu (Mar 28, 2007)

> Darwin rules!


i second that!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

> Darwin rules!


I'm sure we are all better off without a heated debate on this forum.


----------



## ellroy (Mar 28, 2007)

I see no debate!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

I do if i shared my opinion about darwin you guys would be pissed at how i proved you and darwin wrong.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

See the potential at least?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw it from the beginning my beliefs are different than most people here. But I see some people beleave like me :wink:


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2007)

This is going waaaaay off-topic guys.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

So umm, nice mantis, eh?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going to try to get some but no person in america has them


----------

